# clapper (valve)



## panderetita1986

Hello hello

A 3" clapper check valve shall be installed between the suction side of the pump and the tank-to-pump valve. 

The problem is the word "clapper":

"Se instalará una válvula de chequeo con un ¿¿clapper de 3 pulgadas?? entre el lado de succión de la bomba y la válvula tanque a bomba (o tanque-bomba)"

Please let me have your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Manuel Herman

I found that:

clapper: metal striker that hangs inside a bell and makes a sound by hitting the side


----------



## panderetita1986

Sí, puede traducirse como badajo, pero no sé si tiene sentido dentro de este contexto.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Badajo es usado con campanas, cencerros y este tipo de utensilios, en este contexto no debería usarse. He encontrado que hay un tipo de válvulas llamadas "válvulas de chequeo con solapa", no sé si se refiere a este tipo, pero podría ser.


----------



## ucraniana

panderetita1986 said:


> Hello hello
> 
> A 3" clapper check valve shall be installed between the suction side of the pump and the tank-to-pump valve.
> 
> The problem is the word "clapper":
> 
> "Se instalará una válvula de chequeo con un ¿¿clapper de 3 pulgadas?? entre el lado de succión de la bomba y la válvula tanque a bomba (o tanque-bomba)"
> 
> Please let me have your suggestions, thanks.


 
Creo que mejor seria saber la funcion de la valvula porque en el lenguaje tecnico las mismas cosas se llaman de manera diferente depende de donde se instala y para que se usan. La traduccion literal pueda resultar erronea. 

Es una valvula que cierre el abastecimiento de algun petroleo y se equipa con una senalizacion? O se trata de un tipo de piston? 

Puedan existir conceptos diferentes, y hay que conocerlos antes de dar una determinacion concreta.

Ademas, a que campo tecnico se refiere este tanque? Se trata del bombeo en oleoducto, en caneria marinera, automobilismo, o donde?   

Saludos y enhorabuena


----------



## panderetita1986

Realmente puede ser una buena opción, pero vamos a esperar a ver qué opinan otros foreros.


----------



## rholt

Flapper, not Clapper for check valves.
google  for "flapper valve español"


----------



## panderetita1986

YESYESYES, I think it is a typing mistake in the original text!!! Thank you so much Manuel, Ucraniana and Rholt!


----------



## psicutrinius

check valve = válvula antirretorno

flapper = clapeta (en España...)


----------



## panderetita1986

¡Muchas gracias como siempre, Psicutrinius!


----------



## totaltito666

hola yo encontre la misma palabra clapper en un contexto de extraccion de gas para ser mas exacto en las tuberias donde se extrae gas...podrian ayudarme para esclarecerlo...gracias d antemano


----------



## i.sanchez

Hola. Creo que es una válvula antirretorno, que funciona con un placa que se abre en dirección al paso del agua, pero que si ésta retrocede se cierra por el simple empuje del agua en la otra dirección. También se llama Válvula de Charnela, pero el más usado es el primer término que os he dicho. 

Así funciona, básicamente:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mastoc

Válvula de retención a clapeta o de clapeta


----------

